# My Sony DCR-PC9E not recognised by PC!



## dorsetlass (Aug 11, 2004)

undefined

I have a Sony DCR-PC9E PAL digital handycam. I am trying to run it from an OHCI compliant firewire card.

The PC recognises the firewire with no problem at all. I have purchased a brand new firewire/Ilink cable in case that was the problem, but to no avail.

I cannot source any software for the actual camera apart from USB drivers which are for getting the still images off the memory stick.

Please, can anyone help??


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Typically that occurs when the drivers for the camera are not installed. What OS are you using? XP should have recognized it automatically. 

Reboot the computer with the camera plugged in and try it again. If that does not work, reinstall the software that came with your camera, but do it with the camera plugged in.


----------



## dorsetlass (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for posting. I am running XP but it dosen't see the camera at all. I don't have any software for the camera, and when I rang Sony yesterday, they pointed me to the USB download, which I already have!

I need the camera software, but can't find it anywhere. Anyone got any ideas as to where I can find it??

Shirl


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm no expert but from what I can tell is you are looking for Sony's software called Image Mixer. You wight want to take a look at this and see if it helps.

http://www.thetechlounge.com/review.php?directory=sony_cyber-shot_dsc-p72&page=7


----------



## dorsetlass (Aug 11, 2004)

I now have my camera linked, getting video off using s-video but have NO idea how to get the sound off onto the PC as well?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

dorsetlass said:


> I now have my camera linked, getting video off using s-video but have NO idea how to get the sound off onto the PC as well?


You do not want to get the video using s-video. When you do that, you will lose quality because your computer has to convert analog back to digital--it defeats the purpose of having a digital camcorder. You definitely want to get the firewire working because that will transfer pure digital from camcorder to computer with no loss in quality.

I don't know what you mean by "linked", but my guess is you are using some sort of attachment that came with your camera and have it plugged into your video card? Just have no idea what you mean by "linked"?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Actually, I just checked Sony's website to see if I could find the driver's for you and found this:

http://129.33.22.8/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEB...35,Sxi=1,Case=obj(86798),UseTemplate=Case.tem

According to that, you MUST have Movie Shaker software for XP to recognize your camcorder.

That may be a problem--see this article:

http://www.marcpeters.co.uk/micromv.html



> Unfortunately the model I've been using didn't come with Sonys MovieShaker software .No problem I thought, afterall Windows XP was designed to recognise DV equipment. The first step proved a breeze. Connecting the cam via its FireWire (sorry Sony, that should be ilink), resulted in the familiar XP new connection "ping" and a friendly dialogue informed me that a new device was ready for use. That's where my problems started. Without Sony's MovieShaker software, I couldn't capture any clips to my harddrive - my favourite editor didn't recognise the format, nor did any freeware application I know of. So I set about trying to download the software from Sony's site and quickly realised I was in for a long search.
> 
> From reading various forums, it seems that not only is MovieShaker just about the only way to capture clips to PC, but it's also ONLY available bundled with Sony Hardware. It gets better, Sony also refuse to ship the software outside of the USA. Eventually I stumbled accross an article that mentioned both Pinnacle Studio 8 and Ulead VideoStudio 7 support the MicroMV format. I wasn't able to get my hands on a copy of Studio 8, but the support is allegidly shaky at best. My last resort was therefore VideoStudio and Ulead didn't let me down. After downloading and installing the newest patch, I was finally capturing MicroMV footage.


Apparently, you can only get that program bundled with Sony Hardware. You may be able to find it, though, but searching the web.

The good news, however, is that Pinaccle Studio 9 or Ulead VideoStudio 8 both will solve the problem for you. Ulead has a free trial and since that is a UK company, that would probably be the best option for you. You will need a video editing program anyway.

Check out the thread I stuck at the top of this forum which explains how to capture video and burn it to DVD or VCD, which should be your ultimate goal anyway.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Ahhh, OK, I figured out what happened. Sony's "Movie Shaker" is now called "Screenblast". You can get it here:

http://www.screenblast.com/main/content/index.jsp?name=software_main&menuPath=/software/index.jsp

Ironically, I actually use that software and like it very much. In fact, I discuss it in the thread I referred you to that is stuck to the top of this forum. You'll need to buy that or Pinnacle or Ulead. Ulead has a free trial so you should download that one to make sure that it actually works. The other two have no free trials.


----------

